# You guys are great!



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for helping a newbie like myself get on the right track with refurbishing this old plow. After some deliberation, I decided to keep the old trip springs because replacing them would have put me out of my budget. I now have everything wire wheeled, rust reformed, and first coat of paint. I plan on putting a second coat of safety yellow and then I am going to clearcoat it with a cheap sprayer I bought at harbor freight. I know you guys are pros and take your plows seriously, but mine is for personal use. I am looking at the plow, and the vast area of yellow. I can't help but think I should put something on there. Something funny, witty, scary. I have tried searching the web, but I don't see any plows with something on there. (other than the smiley face) Has anyone seen any funny plows in person or at least pics? Maybe the fact I can't find any is telling me something. Maybe I should just let it be. Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to let me know. I will post pics when I am done. Thanks again. You guys are great.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

here is a couple of things i have seen,,, pacman, shark teeth, well actually a shark mouth....hope this helps


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. I had heard of the pac man, but not the shark mouth. My biggest problem is that I have no artistic ability whatsoever. I was hoping to find some sort of a decal that I can just stick on, then clear coat over. It's looking more and more like the smiley face decal.


----------

